# ATV Wheel Spacers ????



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Last year I put a set of Highlifter Springs all the way around on my Quad, They lifted it like I wanted, about 6" in the rear. With the extra height I am thinking about putting 1" wheel spacers all the way around, for a little more stability.
any thoughts on Wheel Spacers, good or bad ?


Thanks
Kevin


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have a set of two NEW 4/137 (1 inch) solid billet wheel spacers. Originally purchased to go with new Pitbull tires, but weren't needed with the offset wheels they came with.

$80.00 new 

Asking $60.00


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

FIJI said:


> I have a set of two NEW 4/137 (1 inch) solid billet wheel spacers. Originally purchased to go with new Pitbull tires, but weren't needed with the offset wheels they came with.
> 
> $80.00 new
> 
> Asking $60.00



Thanks FIJI
But they are the wrong size.
I need 4x110, and I need 4 of them.


Kevin


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

buckykm1 said:


> Last year I put a set of Highlifter Springs all the way around on my Quad, They lifted it like I wanted, about 6" in the rear. With the extra height I am thinking about putting 1" wheel spacers all the way around, for a little more stability.
> any thoughts on Wheel Spacers, good or bad ?
> 
> 
> ...


 They will improve stability.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

plugger said:


> They will improve stability.


I agree...I've used them in the past and they do make it less tippy especially on a side hill.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys.
I ordered a set of then, I will let you know how I like them when I get them on.

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I got the 1" wheel spacers put on all the way around, the extra 2" in width definitely helps with the stability. I have ran it on some pretty steep side hills, to see how it hands it with no issues at all.
I am glad that I put them on.

Kevin


----------

